
Amethyst – a tiling window manager for Mac OS X - wanda
https://github.com/ianyh/Amethyst
======
fit2rule
I took a look at it and .. decided to pass. I know this is lame, but its too
much fuss to set it up and learn to use it before I'll get any immediate
benefit out of it. At first, I found the idea appealing - get some sensible
window management occurring in OSX, where it seriously needs it. But then it
just seemed like too much of a bolt-on to an OS that already feels pretty
kludged up by things like duet and tunnelblick : things which should really be
part of the OS, but are instead maintained by third parties.

As much as I feel Amethyst has a place, I think its also a real nuisance that
such things are being ignored by Apple in their effort to refine their OS.
Finder is still a piece of junk, 15 years after everyone started noticing just
how much junk it is!

On the other hand - if Amethyst gets a feature that will make any opened
Finder window auto-layout itself for optimal-fit of its content, I'll pay you
a donation right away. Don't know what I mean - try this, open a Finder
window, hit ⌘-2 (so you're in List view), and see what I mean - did the Finder
window auto-size to accommodate the content? Do the columns in list view auto-
size to fit just the column info needed? Nope. Make Amethyst handle this, like
I said, and I'll make an instant donation - it has irked me for decades that
this simple feature doesn't get any attention .. yet it would do a lot to
forward the aesthetics of Finder in my case.

------
mordocai
I use this and I like it. Some "modern" apps don't seem to obey their tiles
(Apple Mail.app and Spotify) but everything else plays nicely. I primarily use
it to switch back in forth to my IDE taking up my whole monitor to my IDE
taking up 3/4 with my browser taking up 1/4.

------
butwhy
I'm greatful for the effort but that mac ui does not make it look natural for
a twm.

